# what knot?



## Polebender (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok I'm tying a 250 lb swivel to a 200 lb mono wind on leader. What knot (besides the slip knot) should I use to do this? Tuna knot?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Crimp it.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Freespool (8/27/2008)*Crimp it.


well said!!!!


----------



## Polebender (Oct 2, 2007)

Umm.. ya ok but that would be way too easy!! Haha ;] I now have a red spot in the shape of my hand on my forehead, thanks freespool-


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

(NORMALLY)....Anything over 80Lb I use a small heavy wall aluminum sleeve and crimp it. They are lower profile than most knots,and just take a sharpie and color the crimp....or use the black ones


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Uni Knot or a nail knot would work.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

San Diego knot .


----------

